# KKF down under gathering in Sydney



## chefcomesback

Hi guys,
I was thinking to go to Sydney cutlers expo in August 23rd or most possibly 24th . I thought to pm some members to come with me but I would love the idea of doing a gathering along same time , if any of knife nuts in down under , especially in Nsw are up for it , let me know. I am surer we can arrange something




Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## rami_m

I will be there.


----------



## jai

Ill be there so keen.


----------



## Von blewitt

I'm coming up for it, maybe for Saturday definately for Sunday. I'll have some new stuff we can play with


----------



## pkjames

I will be in guys


----------



## schanop

Probably not gonna go to the expo myself, but if gather is somewhere else in Sydney, I will join in.


----------



## jai

Someone bring a shig i can test out


----------



## schanop

We have s... load of Shig's in NSW :dance4:


----------



## rami_m

jai said:


> Someone bring a shig i can test out



yea, we don't really have an issue getting you addicted. :knife:


----------



## jai

Haha I really wanna splurge out and buy a burke if he has any lol.


----------



## rami_m

me too but i keep getting distracted by all the shiny


----------



## Von blewitt

I think Bill plans to have around 20 knives on his table, mostly kitchen stuff and a few Hunters/ Bowies


----------



## chefcomesback

I doubt I can save enough for one of Bill Burke's but would love to see one at least in person .
If anyone knows not so active members of the forum please pm them as well , I got couple people in mind
Any suggestion for place to eat or hang out ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## pkjames

if you guys want to play knives as well, i'd suggest maybe Japanese / Chinese with private room so that we are not looking sooooooo weird. lol


----------



## chefcomesback

Anyone objecting to sushi? 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Buildn

Hey thanks for the pm mert, il be at the show, will be keen to meet some fellow knife addicts.

*** i love sushi!


----------



## jai

I really want to come to your restaurant huw. Gotta plan a road trip.


----------



## rami_m

+ 1 to sushi


----------



## Von blewitt

Anyone know a sushi place with a private room? Hana Ju-rin (crows nest) has a private room for around 8-10 ppl they also offer Kaiseki which might be cool depending on everyone's budget.


----------



## masibu

I could possibly be down for that..


----------



## jimbob

Aww maaan. Mmmmmm 9 hour drive?


----------



## chefcomesback

jimbob said:


> Aww maaan. Mmmmmm 9 hour drive?


1 hour plane mate 




Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## schanop

You can also take the v-line


----------



## rami_m

Von blewitt said:


> I think Bill plans to have around 20 knives on his table, mostly kitchen stuff and a few Hunters/ Bowies



Do you think it's possible to convince a certain mr. Burke to swing by? That would be cool.


----------



## jsjs103121

schanop said:


> You can also take the v-line



I did it once and it may be just me but it wasn't a very good experience...


----------



## pkjames

just a side note for people who is still thinking: there will be a shig kitaeji cleaver and possibly chanop's kitaeji western gyuto on the plates. and I may have something even more exciting coming as well


----------



## chefcomesback

Yes yes ... Yes , please 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Von blewitt

pkjames said:


> just a side note for people who is still thinking: there will be a shig kitaeji cleaver and possibly chanop's kitaeji western gyuto on the plates. and I may have something even more exciting coming as well



I'm gonna bring a board and some Vegies, and we're deflowering that cleaver


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Count me in!!! Fall 2015 though. Australian tour.


----------



## Geo87

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Count me in!!! Fall 2015 though. Australian tour.


 Will you be swinging by brisbane ? 

Guys: this thread is making me jealous!! If I could I would road trip down. Damn family / work commitments getting in the way of a knife nut gathering


----------



## chefcomesback

We have less than 2 weeks left guys, if we are going to have a private room in any restaurant it is time to book , time to select venue maybe? Any suggestions are welcome, doesn't have to be sushi as long as food is good 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## rami_m

I am in. Happy with sushi or anything really. Will bring Marko.


----------



## Von blewitt

I won't be making it up for the show unfortunately, I will be up the following weekend however, although not sure how much free time I'll have.


----------



## rami_m

Guys, are we doing this or not. Can I please have a show of hands if you don't mind.


----------



## chefcomesback

I will pm everyone who said they will later today for your RSVP s for the confirmation of booking 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## rami_m

Thank you! We doing sushi?


----------



## chefcomesback

Please check your pm's guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## chefcomesback

Thank you for attending guys, I wish we gotten pictures of sushi instead of devouring first . We had lot of the nearby tables, servers and restaurants chefs looking at us concerned with so many knives on the table, at one point we had 4-5 wa shigs ,some western shigs kitaeji and Kasumi , Kato kikuryu, 2 , yoshikanes , Marko Damascus and some more knives out 
Hope to have a bigger attendance next year , it was nice to meet you all 

P.s: Huw, koji told you hi, his sushi was good , once we were done he came to the table and checked some knives out too


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## mistascoopa

chefcomesback said:


> ....at one point we had 4-5 wa shigs ,some western shigs kitaeji and Kasumi , Kato kikuryu, 2 , yoshikanes , Marko Damascus and some more knives out



and no one told you guys to put em away.  

any group shots of the knives?


----------



## chefcomesback

This is the tip of the iceberg , after this point poor server was trying to locate an empty spot to drop the food




Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## pkjames

Thanks mert for organizing the meet. It was great fun with many eye opening stuff. Especially your work, wish i could cut something with it.

J.


----------



## rami_m

+1


----------



## schanop

Next time, it should be a barbi at someone's place with tons of gidgee charcoal as the main heat source.


----------



## Geo87

Waw! That photo doesn't look legal lol! That must have turned some heads! Great stuff


----------



## pkjames

i can only think of your place. LOL


schanop said:


> Next time, it should be a barbi at someone's place with tons of gidgee charcoal as the main heat source.


----------

